# Male equivalent of flowers?



## diwali123

What's a nonsexual equivalent of flowers for a man? I want to do something to show love and appreciation with some romance today. I'm getting home late so it can't be dinner either. He already has beer. Ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Tools


----------



## BeachGuy

Wow....I'm sitting here wondering what would make me feel the same as a woman would when she gets unexpected flowers and I'm coming up empty. I'm not a "gift person" though.

A gift card somewhere? Lowe's, Home Depot? I think an unexpected provacative text would do more for me that a gift card though.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I sent my SO a months supply of his favorite soda,got it delivered to his office.

Then I sent him customized golf balls  

he loved both gifts.


----------



## Downtrodden

BeachGuy said:


> Wow....I'm sitting here wondering what would make me feel the same as a woman would when she gets unexpected flowers and I'm coming up empty. I'm not a "gift person" though.
> 
> A gift card somewhere? Lowe's, Home Depot? I think an unexpected provacative text would do more for me that a gift card though.


:iagree: Well said from top to bottom.

Not to be cliche, but does he have a favorite sports team that he's passionate about? Maybe memorabilia, or some "swag" for the office or vehicle.


----------



## diwali123

We have an issue with me being HD and he is LD so if I do anything sexual it seems kind of selfish. I know it's bizarre. 
Maybe I'll get him flowers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

Maybe one of those edible arrangements that has a bouquet of fruit or candy or cookies?


----------



## sculley

I leave sweet notes for my hubby on the bathroom mirror. He loves fruit so I send him an edible arrangements. I bring him home his favorite snack candy


----------



## DanF

A 12 pack of his favorite beer, bottle of his favorite liquor, golf balls, a new electronic gadget, tools, etc...

Pretty much anything that he is into.


----------



## Almostrecovered

slim jims


----------



## SprucHub

What would do it for me, a "Thank You"; no card, no gift, just a sincere thanks


----------



## norajane

Beer. A selection of microbrews. You can add a red bow, but it's not necessary.


----------



## thunderstruck

diwali123 said:


> We have an issue with me being HD and he is LD so if I do anything sxual it seems kind of selfish. I know it's bizarre. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Give him a back massage...it doesn't have to be s*xual. Or, make an appt for him to get a massage. At a legit place, of course.


----------



## turkish

Whiskey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Downtrodden

Almostrecovered said:


> slim jims


:smthumbup:

You wives that have posted some of these nice things you do for your husbands, you are awesome women indeed.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

Mow the yard.


----------



## sculley

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> Mow the yard.


haha funny that you mention that... I did that the other day.


----------



## sculley

I agree with another poster on this he said a simple thank you. That is why I leave notes because nothing makes a man feel loved like being respected or shown respect. (that's from a book by the way lol)


----------



## diwali123

Great ideas guys, thanks! It's too bad the sex thing doesn't work right now. Sigh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Oh I can't mow the yard right now due to an injury plus it's do dry the grass is near dead! Would it be too cheesy if I put a thank you note in his Facebook page? Nothing too mushy just saying how I appreciate all he does for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

A giant bag of Good and Plenty.


----------



## SprucHub

diwali123 said:


> Oh I can't mow the yard right now due to an injury plus it's do dry the grass is near dead! Would it be too cheesy if I put a thank you note in his Facebook page? Nothing too mushy just saying how I appreciate all he does for us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me, it would mean more in person.


----------



## Almostrecovered

slabs of meat


----------



## rj700

Big bag of chips & a jar of premium salsa. Or give me a jar of peanut butter and a spoon. Either way, I'm happy.


----------



## sculley

I have actually rubbed my husbands feet with oil after one of his physical fitness test.


----------



## captainstormy

Well all guys are different, but if it were me three things come to mind.

1. Sex, which sounds like may not work for your husband.

2. Food, dosent have to be a meal. A sandwich or some cookies are great too.

3. Just give him some space to decompress and be a guy. Might not apply to your hubby but I like some alone time from time to time.


----------



## Racer

Lol... I don’t think there is the male equivalent of ‘flowers’. My understanding is flowers aren’t ‘great’ unless they are sent to the office so she can gloat over the other women... I’m assuming you are looking for the equivalent of the female “just look at how great my man is b1tches!” you’d get from an office delivery.... 

So think in terms of bragging rights with his buds. If you’ve been around him and those friends long enough, I’d hope you’d have a sense of how he brags on you to them (or where he’d like to brag). So, something along those lines that boost and supports his ego around those guys. 

If you can pull off being ‘eye candy’ for him, maybe pick him up at work for a drink at the end of the day so his co-workers can ‘oogle’ and he can feel that “ya, she’s all mine boys” ego rush; Maybe slap his butt on the way out. If not, maybe something unique to him like concert tickets and a planned night for him, or just something he’d really get excited about. For him, its also about “Aren’t you guys jealous that my girl did ________ for me. What did you do last night?... oh, that sucks, I’m so sorry your woman doesn’t appreciate you more.” We have male ego’s as well.....

Basically we (men & women) aren’t that much different. From time to time, its nice to have your spouse prove your point that you (as a couple) are just so much better than them and lead the herd for a day...


----------



## daisygirl 41

Think about what he's into.
My H loves the outdoors, walking, hiking etc.
For fathers day I bought him a compact pair of binoculars that fit in his rucksack and a survival tin that was full of 'survival stuff'.
He was blown away. He loved it. Made me so happy to see how much he loved it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

diwali123 said:


> Oh I can't mow the yard right now due to an injury plus it's do dry the grass is near dead! Would it be too cheesy if I put a thank you note in his Facebook page? Nothing too mushy just saying how I appreciate all he does for us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


FaceBook....... my opinion is that it becomes almost "for show". I think it's more personal and intimate, to be between the two of you. And in this day and age, how lovely is it to receive a hand-written note? It doesn't have to be a full page letter, anyway, that's my take on it. 

For non-sexual things, my husband loves when I leave little notes of appreciation for him. It's a sporadic thing so the idea doesn't get old. He taped the last lot of notes I left him to the back of the bedroom door afterwards. He loved them. He's a big touch guy too, so receiving a back massage would be high on his list. Do you know what "speaks" to your guy?


----------



## heartsbeating

Racer said:


> Lol... I don’t think there is the male equivalent of ‘flowers’. My understanding is flowers aren’t ‘great’ unless they are sent to the office so she can gloat over the other women... I’m assuming you are looking for the equivalent of the female “just look at how great my man is b1tches!” you’d get from an office delivery....
> 
> So think in terms of bragging rights with his buds. If you’ve been around him and those friends long enough, I’d hope you’d have a sense of how he brags on you to them (or where he’d like to brag). So, something along those lines that boost and supports his ego around those guys.
> 
> If you can pull off being ‘eye candy’ for him, maybe pick him up at work for a drink at the end of the day so his co-workers can ‘oogle’ and he can feel that “ya, she’s all mine boys” ego rush; Maybe slap his butt on the way out. If not, maybe something unique to him like concert tickets and a planned night for him, or just something he’d really get excited about. For him, its also about “Aren’t you guys jealous that my girl did ________ for me. What did you do last night?... oh, that sucks, I’m so sorry your woman doesn’t appreciate you more.” We have male ego’s as well.....
> 
> Basically we (men & women) aren’t that much different. From time to time, its nice to have your spouse prove your point that you (as a couple) are just so much better than them and lead the herd for a day...


Ahh... I hadn't thought of it this way. You may have a point.

I've written before that for me, I'd rather not have the attention at work when receiving flowers. It's not to say I'm opposed to it - I LOVE flowers! But for me, despite sharing on this forum, those things are personal and intimate and I don't need a "show" around it. That's just me though.


----------



## heartsbeating

diwali123 said:


> What's a nonsexual equivalent of flowers for a man? I want to do something to show love and appreciation with some romance today. I'm getting home late so it can't be dinner either. He already has beer. Ideas?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do have an idea... if I'm going to be home later than hubs but leaving after him in the morning, I'll occasionally "set up" things for him at home. My H doesn't drink at home, but I might set out his favorite chocolate bar next to a cup with a herbal tea ready to go and the kettle filled with water.... along with a note. It might just be as simple as "Welcome home, I love you." or I might have cued up a movie he's been wanting to watch, or something along those lines. 

Imagine walking into your home, and finding you had been thought of ahead of time. It doesn't have to be a grand gesture, it's just to show you're thinking of and considering him.


----------



## sinnister

Meat. It usually doesnt matter what kind.


----------



## Mario Kempes

A dozen Titleist Pro V1 golf balls.


----------



## Johnathan673

Hello all,

I am new but have been reading a lot. 

To break the ice, I thought I would comment here.

OK...Several things... 

1 - Me being one who loves guns, a box of ammo is nice, 9mm hollow points.

2 - but better than that, my wife stripping down to reveal some really nice Victoria's Secret underneath... better than roses any day and beats bullets too.


----------



## lonesomegra

Music CDs, DVD or rare record.


----------



## Caribbean Man

For me it would be an original music CD.
I got a few classics over the years. A Billie Holiday Jazz Collection , A Federich Chopin Piano Concerto Set etc. etc.
I love music.
I really appreciated it .


----------



## costa200

Non sexual.... Blimey... I don't have a clue!

Wait... give me some really nice food you went through the trouble of cooking yourself with love and care. The way to a guy's heart is through his stomach!


----------



## WadeWilson

Movies!!!!
Hulk
Batman Dark Knight
Iron Man
Sherlock Holmes
Jet Li and/or Jason Statham
Star Wars Collection

Games/Software
Sims series
Fable
Skyrim
PC modifiable software
Anything to make a computer do more than its expected
Knights of the Old Republic
Civilization 

Geeky Gadgets
Watch with different time zones a gps even
LED kit especially ones that change colors
PDA/Phone/Tablet with more functions than necessary 
UNIVERSAL REMOTE

Clothing
A really nice button up
Vest (not sweater vest)
A really nice hat
A pair Stacy Adams or Kennith Coles

But I'm the slightly geeky type with a little bit of tech obsession


----------



## losing my mind

My wife - at least when we were getting along - would routinely buy me things like Blu-Rays, or t-shirts with my favorite sports teams, cook dinner,etc. 

And don't get me wrong, all those things are great...but the best gifts she gives me is a card on my birthday with a long heartfelt, emotional note telling me how much she loves me and all that stuff.


----------



## Shoe

I always love it when my wife tells me to plan a night out to do something she knows I like, but won't ask about doing. Either because of money or time spent doing something she doesn't get excited about. Sometimes she'll even suggest things that don't directly involve both of us. It's just one of those things that lets me know she really does get me and understands that we don't always have to do everything together. Sometimes it's good to do our own things. It helps make our together time even more special.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down

For me, I'd say just water my indoor garden, so that my beans won't die..

For my dad.. it'd be a day of golf
For my granddad, it'd be to make sure the lawn mower has gas..


----------



## His_Pixie

My first thought was "blow job" when I read the title of your post. But then I saw the word "nonsexual" in the body of your text so I guess that's out.

I gave my husband a full body massage (nonsexual) once that he FULLY appreciated it. We weren't married yet and he had *never* had one so it was very special for him. I've also sent him one of those "edible bouquets" and he was very pleased and surprised with that (again, we weren't married yet). 

I think a meaningful card can be good. Or, better yet, a handwritten note listing the reasons you love him. (Did that as a stocking stuffer one year; he got tears in his eyes.) Good luck!


----------



## t_hopper_2012

Lots of interesting posts here. It really depends on what he's into:

- Got a favorite snack or treat? Find a gourmet shop that makes the ultimate version. (For instance, I love Reese's peanut butter cups. A number of candy stores in my area make them from scratch with high quality milk chocolate. Mmm).

- Beer lover? My area is littered with stores that have an awesome selection of micro-brews. Make up a mixed six pack of his favorite beer styles.

- Pro sports enthusiast? T-shirt or other memorabilia for his favorite team.

- Hobby guy? Get him that tool or hobby item that he feels is just not in the budget - or a gift card to the hobby store.

- Reader? Amazon Kindles are not much more than a high end flower arrangement. If he has one, then get him an Amazon gift card.

Now, figure out what to get him and do the following:

- Buy the item.
- Take it to your local flower shop.
- Have the florist incorporate it into a simple potted plant arrangement
- Have it delivered to his office.

(I am going to copy this post and email it to my wife )


----------



## Drover

guns


----------



## bkaydezz

how about put on a sexy piece of lingerie for him  that should have him engaged...

or you could give him cards, like freebies. thats always romanticly fun!


----------



## Bellavista

I saw a funny postcard once that I thought my H would appreciate so I wrote I love you on it & mailed it to our address. He thought that was great.
Have a think about what your hubby's love language is & do something along those lines.


----------



## piggyoink

electronic stuff.


----------



## dixieangel

My husband loves it when i do his chores for him. Like, mow the grass and work on home improvements projects like painting, tiling floors, etc. It saves him time. I trimmed the hedges last time with clippers and lost the use of my left arm for the rest of the day from the constant repetitive motion. He told me tonight they need trimmng again tomorrow and I sighed...lol He then said he wants some electric hedge clippers. So, whoever suggested tools, I'm listening! That will be the next thing i buy him!


----------



## jaquen

Whatever he likes. It depends on the man. Tools don't mean jack to me (well I do have a screwdriver with some sick attachments that I'm in love with), but if my baby randomly bought me a book, film, or video game that I love, it would be an incredible gesture. 

And don't assume your man doesn't like flowers occasionally. My wife has brought me flowers a few times through the years, especially before we were married, and let me tell you, it's touching.

Random gifts my wife has gotten me over the course of our relationship that always sticks with me:

- Torn pieces of paper, hidden all across the house, each with something she loves about me written on it.

- Cards that actually have relevant words written inside specific to us.

- Cooking something she knows I will love, just because (my wife isn't a cook, so this is a bigger deal for us).

- Flowers, delivered at my job.

- Leaving the house to me and my best friend to have some man-cave, boys time.

- Bringing home one of my favorite desserts (back when I use to actually eat sugar).



Racer said:


> Lol... I don’t think there is the male equivalent of ‘flowers’. My understanding is flowers aren’t ‘great’ unless they are sent to the office so she can gloat over the other women... I’m assuming you are looking for the equivalent of the female “just look at how great my man is b1tches!” you’d get from an office delivery....


This board constantly has me wondering what kind of women you brothers are married to.

No. I've sent my wife flowers at the office, but the majority of the times the flowers have been given face to face, in private. And she is always very moved, and appreciative.


----------



## DangerousCurves

My husband has an ice cream fetish, but I rarely buy it when I do the grocery shopping because I hate it. It would probably blow his mind if I came home with a gallon of his favorite ice cream!

My FIL loves to golf, so my MIL sometimes surprises him with new golf balls and he loves it.

What sort of things does your husband like?


----------



## piggyoink

DangerousCurves said:


> My husband has an ice cream fetish, but I rarely buy it when I do the grocery shopping because I hate it. It would probably blow his mind if I came home with a gallon of his favorite ice cream!
> 
> My FIL loves to golf, so my MIL sometimes surprises him with new golf balls and he loves it.
> 
> What sort of things does your husband like?


At first I read it too fast. I saw those two words together and... well.....lol


----------



## that_girl

Snickers bar and some Skittles.

But he KNOWS I'll end up eating the Skittles. lol.


----------



## 6pinkcats

Bacon.


----------



## that_girl

HA! Bacon roses!


----------

